# Shimano Ultegra 6700-C SPD-SL Carbon Pedals



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone got any news on when we are likely to see thes hit the sotres?

I can find on link selling them, but no arrival date.

http://www.cycleclubsports.com/p-62158-shimano-ultegra-6700-c-spd-sl-carbon-pedals.aspx


----------



## J.Plume (May 27, 2011)

My friend just bought a pair today. Apparently, the pedals were delivered to his LBS this morning.


----------

